# PHOTOS: Floyd Mayweather vs. Shane Mosley



## ultravista (May 3, 2010)

PHOTOS: Floyd Mayweather vs. Shane Mosley

Photo Gallery:
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=57961


----------



## southpaw (May 3, 2010)

Nice shots, that was a great match.  I like the second shot here it portrays the general feel of that match the ref was separating them a lot lol


----------



## ultravista (May 3, 2010)

One day ... I'll be ringside for these mega-fights.


----------

